# National Geographic Vertical Sactuary for Avicularia Versicolor



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 21, 2016)

I have my eyes on this habitat for when my baby is grown. Which side of this habitat should I assume my baby will make its web?? The side with a small section of screen?? Or the glass side?? Thanks!


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jan 22, 2016)

Whichever side she decides to use at the time, there's no way to tell what she'll prefer.
You can try to sway her by adding more anchor points to make a web on one side, but it won't guarantee she'll use it.


----------



## Radium (Jan 22, 2016)

Wherever it opens from, just to be contrary, if your Avic is anything like mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 23, 2016)

Radium said:


> Wherever it opens from, just to be contrary, if your Avic is anything like mine.


Haha what a turd.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 23, 2016)

BoehmeiCali said:


> I have my eyes on this habitat for when my baby is grown. Which side of this habitat should I assume my baby will make its web?? The side with a small section of screen?? Or the glass side?? Thanks!


Just like you cannot predict human behavior, you nor anyone else can predict their behavior particularly when it comes to them choosing a home inside their new container you buy.


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 25, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Just like you cannot predict human behavior, you nor anyone else can predict their behavior particularly when it comes to them choosing a home inside their new container you buy.


True. I'm thinking I'll try and influence it to the side that's just glass, I assume it will be slightly more humid and more comfortable??


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2016)

BoehmeiCali said:


> True. I'm thinking I'll try and influence it to the side that's just glass, I assume it will be slightly more humid and more comfortable??



I've kept a lot of Avics for many years, the day I stopped worrying about humidity other than providing them water to drink from, was the day they thrived! I keep all of mine dry like I keep my NW terrestrials like B smithi etc.

Ventilation is key, moist/stuffy air kills Avics. One day they are seemingly fine, the next they are dead.

Unfortunately far too many people read humidity and think they need to be sprayed like plants; they don't.

People forget that YES they live in humid environments, eg jungles, but that there is natural air flow on the order that is typically not replicated in captivity. I can't count on one hand how many T containers I've seen with an air exchange system that MIGHT approach nature.

You are better off keeping them dry. 

Dart frog people get this concept, T people typically don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 25, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I've kept a lot of Avics for many years, the day I stopped worrying about humidity other than providing them water to drink from, was the day they thrived! I keep all of mine dry like I keep my NW terrestrials like B smithi etc.
> 
> Ventilation is key, moist/stuffy air kills Avics. One day they are seemingly fine, the next they are dead.
> 
> ...


Ok awesome! I totally understand now actually. Because I did do the same thing with thinking about humidity haha! I have a bottle cap velcrowed right underneath its little home it made itself, I drop a few drops of water on its web every couple days, and mist as well. I should just stop the misting then huh??


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2016)

BoehmeiCali said:


> stop the misting then huh??


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TallonD (Mar 21, 2016)

I would love to see some updates on how this terrarium is working for you.
Spotted these the other day and was intrigued.


----------

